# Buckarama



## pitbull (Jul 10, 2007)

Anybody know when and where the Bukaramas will be held at this year?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 10, 2007)

Atlanta one is 8/2-8/5 at the same place it's been before off Jonesboro Road (the Atlanta Exposition Center). Perry one is 8/17-19 at the Ag-Center.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 11, 2007)

How are the prices at the bukarama?


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jul 11, 2007)

Prices are pretty steep to very good!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 11, 2007)

The price depends on what you are looking for and how you go about buying.  If you want best price, don't go until later afternoon on the last day, just before they get ready to pack up, the prices get cheaper since they don't want to haul it back home.  I saw stand selling for 250.00 the first two days get knocked down to half that at the end of the day Sunday


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> The price depends on what you are looking for and how you go about buying.  If you want best price, don't go until later afternoon on the last day, just before they get ready to pack up, the prices get cheaper since they don't want to haul it back home.  I saw stand selling for 250.00 the first two days get knocked down to half that at the end of the day Sunday



He is right on.  My biggest complaint with the Buckarama is that is has gotten to be mostly a place for outfitters to set up shop.  If that is what you are looking for not a better place to start your looking.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 12, 2007)

Check prices on items you want elsewhere before you go! Sometimes you can get some things cheap, but some are often higher than you could get them elsewhere. If I know something I'm looking for I compare prices so I'll know not to pay over xx dollars.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks! I didn't know lasted so long!


----------



## pitbull (Jul 12, 2007)

Miss read the dates! 
Its only 3 days in Atl and 2 in Perry.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 12, 2007)

*...*

Has GON been allowed back in?  No matter to me...just curious...

Also, if you wait until the last day, sometimes the vendors will mark items down to keep from hauling them back...I have gotten good deals on stands and other merchandise by going on the last day and dickering...also, even marked prices are negotiable sometimes no matter what day you go...


----------



## Toffy (Jul 12, 2007)

*GON has The Blast in Macon*

GON has not been allowed back in by the Georgia Wildlife Federation.

GON is throwing its own outdoor party on the weekend between the Buckaramas.

GON has rented the entire Macon Centroplex and there is no fee for parking or for admittance for adults and kids accompanied by adults. Its FREE.

Door price at the aramas is what... $7? $8? each?


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2007)

Networker said:


> GON is throwing its own outdoor party on the weekend between the Buckaramas.
> 
> GON has rented the entire Macon Centroplex and there is no fee for parking or for admittance for adults and kids accompanied by adults. Its FREE.



Tell us more.  What kind of party is this going to be?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 12, 2007)

Randy said:


> Tell us more.  What kind of party is this going to be?



Just read your next issue.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 12, 2007)

Yea, I may be interested in this party  and whay did they get booted from the Wildlife Federation?


----------



## Count Down (Jul 12, 2007)

If I wait on my next issue it'll be to late....I guess it's the event hosting the "Georgia Bowhunter Classic"..

same thing? 

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1222&cid=158


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> Just read your next issue.



I'll be dead by then.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2007)

Count Down said:


> If I wait on my next issue it'll be to late....I guess it's the event hosting the "Georgia Bowhunter Classic"..
> 
> same thing?
> 
> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1222&cid=158



Oh it's a kids party.  I think I'll just go to the Buck-a-rama. The Buckarama's fund a non-profit organization that looks out for the interest of conservation in our state as well as the CamoCoalition.


----------



## JBowers (Jul 12, 2007)

Networker said:


> GON has not been allowed back in by the Georgia Wildlife Federation.


 
Please post the article titled, "Truck-Buck Shoot-Out Moves to Bass Pro Shops in Lawrenceville" that appeared in your magazine last year.  Please follow that by posting the letter of July 5, 2006 sent to you by the Georgia Wildlife Federation.  Folks can get both sides of the story and make a much more informed decision for themselves, which is a good thing.



> GON is throwing its own outdoor party on the weekend between the Buckaramas.
> 
> GON has rented the entire Macon Centroplex and there is no fee for parking or for admittance for adults and kids accompanied by adults. Its FREE.
> 
> Door price at the aramas is what... $7? $8? each?


 
I think all these outdoor shows have something to offer the sportsmen and sportswomen of Georgia regardless of whether an admission price is charged.  For some organizations these shows are important fundraisers to support conservation programs that benefit wildlife, hunters and anglers.  That's a good thing that many conservationists are willing to pay for.  It is disppointing for these shows to be presented and used as a tool for divisiveness and negativity.  Personally, the people watching and opportunity to meet seldom seen friends is worth more than a few dollars.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jul 13, 2007)

JBowers said:


> I think all these outdoor shows have something to offer the sportsmen and sportswomen of Georgia regardless of whether an admission price is charged.  For some organizations these shows are important fundraisers to support conservation programs that benefit wildlife, hunters and anglers.



You are correct here John.  While this is not a political post, the Camo Coalition (as well as other outdoor groups) has a positive impact under the gold dome.  The Buckarama is a great fundraiser for them to carry out their lobbying efforts.


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2007)

JBowers said:


> Personally, the people watching and opportunity to meet seldom seen friends is worth more than a few dollars.



That's why I go.  To see friends that I do not get to see much other times of the year.

Hey Networker,
Did GON even ask to be part of the Buck-a-rama this year?


----------

